# Ive been taking care of a wild pigeon all winter!



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Ok guys

I dont know, its just i have been taking care of a wild bird all winter! I have a group of birds that people just dumped on me! that i have been taking care of a few years. WHen the weather gets good i let them out daily. THe weather is bad so they are locked up in their loft seperate from my "bought birds" 

before the winter a feral bird FORced himself into my life and into my "rescue" bird loft. 

Hes been living with them all winter! I have 2 ducks in there right now the ducks occupy the lower part but the pigeons have the higher part. ITs a huge loft. 


I am not sure what to do with all these birds though specially the wild one! I dusted them all and i am going to dust the wild bird soon to with seven dust again and de worm them just in case. all birds are let out during the day and always come back 2 get locked up at night. 

SOme of them are JAW DROPPINg beautiful! Some of them i can't tell what kind of birds they are? But i just can't believe i am keeping a wild bird i mean the wild bird should be on his own no? SInce he forced his way into my loft i couldnt just throw him out on his own in the winter so i let him live in the loft for the winter, where it is warm and full of food. BUt i am not sure what to do with these guys. ANyone have any ideas?


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

people around me know i love birds and keep my own pigeons so they will put their "extras" in a box and just leave them there, cause they know ill take care of them

ALso people will tell me that they have extra pigeons and are going to be turned into "food" if i don't take them 


hhere is a video of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8eIvOcjIH0&feature=channel_page


see how pretty some are OMG they look like starlings 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlPzBT-PxYU&feature=channel_page

all of them r domestic except for one


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know what to tell you to do with them.
Can you just have an open loft and let them come and go as they please? Some might eventually move on.

Reti


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

We got started with this "pigeon thing" because a pij appeared....and stayed. He was young and looked like a "wild pigeon" - we now know that coloring is called "Blue Bar". We assumed he was wild but was certainly willing to be handled and had no problem figuring out the feed/water dishes. He's not banded but had to be someone's "pet". At any rate, he had free flight in and out of our garage, and came home every night for dinner. Now he lives in the loft with the others we've rescued and, in fact, his 1st clutch is due to hatch on Sunday. Magellan made it clear that he was settling in and had NO intention of leaving. You might want to prepare for that!

Are you sure your "wild bird" is really wild?


----------

